# Chuzzle, Bejeweled online games won't load



## dorisdvu (Sep 12, 2006)

The problem I'm having is when I'm trying to play online games, such as Chuzzle or Bejeweled. On MSN games, I get the "whoops" error. I have went through everything they suggest to fix the error. On popcap.com, it says to download active x. I've done that and I get a box with a red x in it. What am I doing wrong?

Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Can u give a more specific error message than whoops


----------



## dorisdvu (Sep 12, 2006)

The "whoops" message shows: http://zone.msn.com/en/support/article/support3203.htm

Whoops! error 
Windows XP or Windows 2000 systems
To install game software on a Windows 2000 or Windows XP Professional computer, you need to sign into the computer with an account that allows you to make system changes in order to install game software (for example, an Administrator or Standard user account). If you are signed in with a Restricted user account, you will not see the Yellow bar. Please contact the computers owner or your IT department if you need assistance logging in with this type of account.
Turn off pop-up blockers
This issue will occur if a pop-up blocker is enabled. To turn of pop-up blocker software, follow the steps below.
Step 1 - Open Internet Explorer.
Step 2 - On the Tools menu, point to Pop-up Blocker. Click Turn off Pop-up Blocker if this option is available to turn of this feature.
Step 3 - Next, if you have Norton Internet Security software installed, you may have also installed the browser toolbar. By the Norton Internet Security toolbar, click the drop down menu arrow. If Block pop-ups on this site is checked, click to uncheck it.
Step 4 - If you have the Yahoo!® Toolbar installed, click the Pop-up Blocker icon and click to uncheck Enable Pop-up Blocker.
Step 5 - If you have the Google Toolbar installed, click the Pop-up Blocker icon to enable pop-ups. (Pop-ups will be disabled if the red circle with a line through it appears on the icon.)
Step 6 - If you are using any other Internet security software that may prevent pop-ups from loading, view that softwares help file to learn how to enable pop-ups.
Click the yellow bar
Windows XP systems with Service Pack 2.0 installed have added security features which require you to click the yellow bar to install ActiveX controls. If you are using this version of Windows XP, click the bar that appears below the address bar at the top of the browser window. For step-by-step instructions, view the articles below.

Installing software for a free single-player online game on Windows XP.

Installing software for a multiplayer game on Windows XP.

Installing software for Bridge on Windows XP.

Turn off Internet accelerators
Important note for Dial-up users: If you are using an accelerator program to improve the speed of your connection, you may not be able to play on our site. You will need to disable this feature or set the program to use no acceleration if you cannot load a game.
Enable browser settings to install software
To install game software, certain settings need to be enabled in Internet options, including cookies and ActiveX controls. To enable these settings, follow the steps below.

Step 1 - Click Start, point to Settings, and click Control Panel. In Windows XP, click Start and then Control Panel. 
If the Control Panel window is empty, click View all Control Panel Options in the left section of the window to show all the icons.
Step 2 - Double-click Internet Options. In Windows XP, you may need to click the Network and Internet Connections icon before clicking Internet Options.
Step 3 - Click the Security tab.
Step 4 - In the Security level for this zone section, click Custom Level to open Security Settings.
Step 5 - In the Reset custom setting section, change the Reset to option to Medium or Medium-low.
Step 6 - Click Reset.
Step 7 - Click OK to close the Security Settings window.
Step 8 - Click the Privacy tab in Internet Options.
Step 9 Click Advanced.
Step 10 If Override automatic cookie handling is checked, click once in the check box to uncheck this setting.
Step 11 Click OK.
Step 12 Now on the Privacy tab, click Default Level and lower the slider to Medium, Low, or Accept All Cookies in the Settings section.
Step13 Click Apply.
Step 14 In the Web Sites section of the Privacy, click Edit.
Step 15 If you do not see a Web Sites section, click the Security tab. In the Select a Web content zone to specify security settings, click the Restricted Sites icon and then Sites.
Step 16 Under Managed Web sites, locate the zone.msn.com, msn.com, or zone.com domain. Highlight the site and click Remove. Repeat this step for live.com and passport.net.
Step 17 Once these sites are removed or if this box is empty, click OK. 
Step 18 Click the General tab in Internet Options.
Step19 In Temporary Internet Files, click Delete Cookies and then OK.
Step 20 Next, click Delete Files and then OK.
Step 21 Click OK to close Internet Options.
Step 22 Go to http://games.msn.com 
Step 23 Now try playing the game again.


----------

